# Marmite versus Vegemite! It's on!



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Marmite. Period.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> Marmite. Period.



Never tried vegemite, so I suppose Marmite wins by default.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe it's just me. I've tried both and they taste pretty much the same to me. They're both good spread thinly on toast.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

Vegemite. It is so versatile, you can make it taste just like Marmite (if that's your thing) by adding butter.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Exagorazo said:


> Vegemite. It is so versatile, you can make it taste just like Marmite (if that's your thing) by adding butter.


The big M is so much richer.....and with a little on the toast you need less butter!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Only AUssies eat vegemite. Poor man's marmite.

MARMITE ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Bryce Saunders (Jan 14, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Only AUssies eat vegemite. Poor man's marmite.
> 
> MARMITE ROCKS!!!!



 And the Kiwi in me especially agrees with this sentiment


----------



## Davidius (Jan 14, 2008)

I have never eaten either of them.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Only AUssies eat vegemite. Poor man's marmite.
> 
> MARMITE ROCKS!!!!


Nicer carmel color, great on some sharp cheddar with some wheat crackers! Vegemite is fer blokes!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I have never eaten either of them.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 14, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I have never eaten either of them.



 But if the marmite is more buttery, I'd probably go with the vegemite!


----------



## turmeric (Jan 14, 2008)

What is marmite? When you have a can of worms next to it, I gotta wonder! Is that what makes it more buttery?


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

turmeric said:


> What is marmite? When you have a can of worms next to it, I gotta wonder! Is that what makes it more buttery?


No worm in it! Just a can for the debate! It is vegetarian approved (not that I am a vegetarian.....just going by there sites.)


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2008)

Yech! Yech! Yech! You guys are sick. When you can have normal "American" food (e.g., Pork Rinds, Menudo, Biscuits and Gravy, Sweetbreads, Head Cheese, Hush Puppies, Fried Okra, Rocky Mountain Oysters, etc.) why go for those weird "furin" things?


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Yech! Yech! Yech! You guys are sick. When you can have normal "American" food (e.g., Pork Rinds, Menudo, Biscuits and Gravy, Sweetbreads, Head Cheese, Hush Puppies, Fried Okra, Rocky Mountain Oysters, etc.) why go for those weird "furin" things?


Hey! I bet Hush Puppies would be good with a little Marmite! Hmmmm.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 14, 2008)

> Yech! Yech! Yech! You guys are sick. When you can have normal "American" food (e.g., Pork Rinds, Menudo, Biscuits and Gravy, Sweetbreads, Head Cheese, Hush Puppies, Fried Okra, Rocky Mountain Oysters, etc.) why go for those weird "furin" things?



Must agree. (Nix the headcheese and sweetbreads, though.) (The menudo too.)

I work with two Aussies, one of whom has Vegemite on bread EVERY DAY. Who wants to eat a jar full of toe-jam? (Not only does it look like it, it smells like it.) Foul stuff (and yes, that applies to Marmite as well!)

BTW, Max, I feel highly disenfranchised here - there is no poll category for those who deeply despise the stuff. Time to call Al Sharpton.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually, Vegemite is technically an American food. It is owned by Kraft.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't tried Marmite but I just had two large jars of Vegemite mailed all the way to Japan and have been enjoying vegemite and butter on toast for breakfast for some time. My kids like it too but they say it smells like vitamins.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I haven't tried Marmite but I just had two large jars of Vegemite mailed all the way to Japan and have been enjoying vegemite and butter on toast for breakfast for some time. My kids like it too but they say it smells like vitamins.


Order some Marmite! You will never go back!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Yech! Yech! Yech! You guys are sick. When you can have normal "American" food (e.g., Pork Rinds, Menudo, Biscuits and Gravy, Sweetbreads, Head Cheese, Hush Puppies, Fried Okra, Rocky Mountain Oysters, etc.) why go for those weird "furin" things?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> BTW, Max, I feel highly disenfranchised here - there is no poll category for those who deeply despise the stuff. Time to call Al Sharpton.



       

Al Sharpton? I already called Jessie Jackson. He said that that vegemite was a rascist food promoted by Australians who, as everyone knows, are not a very diverse people (e.g., 94% European, 4.5% Asian, 1.5% Aboriginal). Besides the standard earliest ages for homo sapiens (according to evolutionary scenarios) are tens of thousands of years later than the dates for extant Aboriginal Australians. See! The Australians don't even consider people of color to be human!

Jessie! Jessie! Jessie! Jessie! Jessie! Jessie! Jessie!


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Max, I feel highly disenfranchised here - there is no poll category for those who deeply despise the stuff. Time to call Al Sharpton.
> ...


....nice.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 14, 2008)

But what is marmite? and what is menudo?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 15, 2008)

turmeric said:


> But what is marmite? and what is menudo?



Beats me, Meg. I thought it was a form of linoleum, or maybe something used to caulk concrete joints.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 15, 2008)

turmeric said:


> But what is marmite? and what is menudo?



Menudo is a traditional Mexican spicy soup made with tripe. Here in Mexifornia, it is a staple, sold everywhere.

I had never heard of marmite until this thread. According to the Web: 

_Marmite is the name given to two similar food spreads, one produced in the United Kingdom and the other in New Zealand. Marmite is made from yeast extract, a by-product of beer brewing. Marmite is suitable for vegetarians and vegans.

The British version is a sticky, dark brown paste with a distinctive, powerful taste. Being both extremely salty and extremely umami, the taste of Marmite is comparable to soy sauce. This distinctive taste is reflected in the British company's marketing slogan: "Love it or hate it." It is similar to the Australian Vegemite, Swiss Cenovis._

Double yech!!! I bet their is a law against this stuff in 38 states. Come on theonomists. Can't you find some violation of an Old Testament law in here somewhere?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 15, 2008)

Peanut butter.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 15, 2008)

I will stick with my 'hagelslag' thank you very much.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 15, 2008)

It is like picking between disgusting and disturbing, why eat either?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 15, 2008)

Thermite.

[video=youtube;rdCsbZf1_Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdCsbZf1_Ng[/video]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 15, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Thermite.



'Because its french'. Classic.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 15, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > But what is marmite? and what is menudo?
> ...



This thread has really broadened my horizons. Not only did I not know about marmite, but I had to look up "umami" too. I don't get out much, I guess.




toddpedlar said:


> Thermite.




 Yes, of course. How could I have forgotten about Thermite!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 15, 2008)

Excuse me. Was this thread about Marmite (English) or Vegemite (Australian) or stupid Brit tricks with French cars? I vote for Thermite. Where can I get some of mixture of iron oxide and al-u-min-ium??? Sounds like a great way to get rid of the pests around my house.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone for Haggis?

*Address to a Haggis* Robert Burns.
Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face, 
Great chieftain o the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye worthy o' a grace
As lang's my arm. 

The groaning trencher 
there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o need,
While thro your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead. 

His knife see rustic Labour dight,
An cut you up wi ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like onie ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm-reekin, rich!

Then, horn for horn, they stretch an strive:
Deil tak the hindmost, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
The auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
'Bethankit' hums.

Is there that owre his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi perfect scunner,
Looks down wi sneering, scornfu view
On sic a dinner?

Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit;
Thro bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit!

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
He'll make it whissle;
An legs an arms, an heads will sned,
Like taps o thrissle.

Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
That jaups in luggies:
But, if ye wish her gratefu prayer,
Gie her a Haggis


_*Address to a Haggis Translation*_
Fair and full is your honest, jolly face,
Great chieftain of the sausage race!
Above them all you take your place,
Stomach, tripe, or intestines:
Well are you worthy of a grace
As long as my arm. 

The groaning trencher there you fill,
Your buttocks like a distant hill,
Your pin would help to mend a mill
In time of need,
While through your pores the dews distill
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour wipe,
And cut you up with ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like any ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm steaming, rich!

Then spoon for spoon, the stretch and strive:
Devil take the hindmost, on they drive,
Till all their well swollen bellies by-and-by
Are bent like drums;
Then old head of the table, most like to burst, 
'The grace!' hums.

Is there that over his French ragout,
Or olio that would sicken a sow,
Or fricassee would make her vomit
With perfect disgust,
Looks down with sneering, scornful view
On such a dinner?

Poor devil! see him over his trash,
As feeble as a withered rush,
His thin legs a good whip-lash,
His fist a nut;
Through bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit.

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his ample fist a blade,
He'll make it whistle;
And legs, and arms, and heads will cut off
Like the heads of thistles.

You powers, who make mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill of fare,
Old Scotland wants no watery stuff,
That splashes in small wooden dishes;
But if you wish her grateful prayer, 
Give her [Scotland] a Haggis!


----------

